# Best lorry paint designs/colour combinations you've seen?



## rotters13 (22 March 2014)

I may be in the very enviable position of having a 3.5 ton lorry built and am getting a bit stuck on colour combination/designs. I am very keen for something different and unusual. I am currently considering either bright blue and yellow stripe or bright yellow with blue design. 

What ideas does everyone else have? Seen anything cool which you like?


----------



## Sneedy (22 March 2014)

I'm getting mine delivered next week - have gone for navy, airforce blue and off white......looks better than it sounds !!

I'd favour your blue choice over yellow, just thinking if you need to sell it then blue may be easier to shift?  Very exciting!

Who have you got building for you?


----------



## rotters13 (22 March 2014)

This is hopefully a box for life so hopefully won't ever sell (she said optimistically!)

Do you have a mockup of your box? I'd love to see it if so!

We have Boss Horseboxes building ours. Who do you have?


----------



## TarrSteps (22 March 2014)

Yellow is not a paint colour that always 'ages' well (red is the same) and the shade can look very dated. Mostly blue it's definitely more practical. 

That said, it's your box! Paint it whatever you want.


----------



## Dunlin (22 March 2014)

Here's some help for you;

The Good







The Bad







The Ugly







I saw a really stunning 3.5t box the other day with a 'flapping' Union Jack on the back quarter, rest of the lorry was a very glossy black, the closest I can find to it is Charlotte DJ's horsebox







This is close to the style the flag was done in







I'd personally go for 1 colour on the box and then get graphics or a vinyl vehicle wrap made for it, that way *if* you do sell it you can peel the decal off and it's 1 plain colour, or you can change it at a later stage if you no longer like it!

Photo's when it's done!


----------



## Sneedy (22 March 2014)

rotters13 said:



			This is hopefully a box for life so hopefully won't ever sell (she said optimistically!)

Do you have a mockup of your box? I'd love to see it if so!

We have Boss Horseboxes building ours. Who do you have?
		
Click to expand...

I'm getting mine from Bloomfields, Boss was on my list too ! If you PM your email address I'll send a pick over to you  ........ I agonised for weeks over colours etc!


----------



## rotters13 (22 March 2014)

Very good point about yellow not ageing well. Will definitely stick with blue base! Currently it's a blue box, with lemon yellow design. So a bit different but not drastic change.

Thank you very much for the imput! Would love a black box (practical me) but worried I'd look a bit of a numpty driving round and may resemble a drug dealer.


----------



## Sneedy (22 March 2014)

I've avoided too much in the way of dark colour as I was worried the scratches would show up more!!!


----------



## Nicnac (22 March 2014)

Mine is blue and yellow - affectionately known as the Ikea lorry and yellow ages REALLY badly - avoid!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (22 March 2014)

I wouldn't go for yellow myself, I just don't like the colour! I found this tool the other day...

http://www.oakleyhorseboxes.co.uk/design/default.asp

while I was designing my new lorry  haha... I wish !! might help you with colour combination ideas


----------



## CBS1 (22 March 2014)

I like black with gold, or any colour really goes with black. Silver is nice too but can be more expensive (anything metallic will be more expensive because of the lacquer coat)

My OH is a painter and painted a horse box a few years ago. The lady chose the colours, OH said they wouldn't go well but made sure she was happy to go ahead. When it was finished she hated it and tried to put the blame on him lol.

Silver, black or white go nice with blue, depending on the shade.


----------



## Fat_Pony (22 March 2014)

We had a black Alexander's box with orange decal and orange leather interior. Sold in less than 24hrs when we no longer needed it. So some people like the crazy colours!


----------



## Spottyappy (22 March 2014)

I LOVE yellow! 
If you go to my albums and the one I think titled 'my pix' there is a photos a 3.5t I had built and as such chose the paint work.
You could always find it in the lorry park! Should I be in the enviable position of building one again(  had to sell as needed to upgrade to 7.5t) I would choose yellow again.
Sadly didn't couldn't afford to respray the replacement so it's blue!


----------



## Pigeon (22 March 2014)

I really like the high gloss ones! Would probably avoid pale colours because they get dirty pretty quick  That being said my favourites on the link Hoof Prints posted were the grey ones!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (22 March 2014)

I went for graphite grey,  mostly as the box lives at the yard, so it blends in rather than stands out. 
Had various over the years but the best (imho) was the merc done in metallic silver and metallic  dark grey (just before mclaren used same for their livery colours! )

Have fun OP


----------



## Walrus (23 March 2014)

I wouldn't go for yellow, I have a vision of it being a magnet for bugs and flies in the summer! Mine is sliver with a blue swirl, I didn't choose it as I bought it like that but I liked it, makes it looks discrete, professional and less like a transit van! 

Favourite paint job I've seen was some kids with a sign on the back saying sponsored by the bank of dad - father with a sense of humour I reckon! ( and who was obviously resigned to his fate).


----------



## Newlands (23 March 2014)

We have ours in Ford Vision Blue, I love it and think that would look nice with a some bright yellow swirls or something.We just went for silver and graphite,  looks lovely but wish I had gone for a little bit of hot pink perhaps.


----------



## DollyPentreath (23 March 2014)

Bronze/Gold.. Wasn't my cup of tea at all till I had one this colour; super easy to keep clean! Now I wouldn't hesitate to pick this colour with a new one! I also had a pale yellow box and it looked quite nice, was very easy to find in the lorry park.


----------



## blood_magik (23 March 2014)

I actually like the orange Kevin Parker one. I wanted lime green but dad said he wouldn't drive it if it was that colour. :biggrin3:

Current lorry is a lilac-y colour and the new one is going to be dark purple with silver decals.
 The exact shade is going to be a surprise - the guys that are building it get to pick the final colour. I can't wait to see it


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 March 2014)

Lorry colour wouldnt worry me not like a car colour would, have seen a nice black and sillver one looks very smart, mine is a faded maroon my oh calls it the grape


----------



## lizbet (23 March 2014)

What i always did was go to really expensive car showroom.Look at the cars and get the colours even if it was there black silver blue whatever.You then ask the sprayer to do that colour.Then look at really  expensive horseboxes and do a similar design.Cant go wrong.They appeal to most and dont date.Everyone always liked them.Always sold.Always good quality.With a slight differance.Enjoy it


----------



## daffy44 (23 March 2014)

My personal choice would be a dark charcoal/graphite colour with some silver decals, but havent been able to afford a respray of my lorry yet!

But years ago i had a bright yellow 3.5 lorry (known as Beryl the yellow peril) it wasnt a fly/insect magnet at all, incredibly easy to find in a lorry park, and when the time came to sell it, the first person to see it, paid me the asking price in cash and drove it away there and then.  I had phone calls about the lorry for weeks after the ad came out, i could have sold the lorry ten times over, everyone loved it.


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (24 March 2014)

I know of a 3.5t box in the KP pink and a friend of mine has gold not my cup of tea but I do like something different and easy to find in a lorry park or at a show  Apparently you have to ask KP before using her colour just in case you fancied it


----------



## montanna (24 March 2014)

My 3.5t is steel grey with black graphics. I haven't washed the outside in over a year and it still looks smart!

The ones we have built for others have mainly been Royal Blue! Very popular colour. We have one last one left for sale that wasn't a bespoke build, and chose to go with Royal Blue for this reason 

Easy to keep clean and looks smart - doesn't show up the dirt!

Congrats on your new box, it's loooovely being able to pick exactly what you like


----------



## asset2004 (27 March 2014)

Best colour is mine  - metallic gold, not yellow and not bronze. Always get lots of compliments and having driven it frequently around the country have not seen anything a similar colour.
I would also steer away from stripes or graphics, personally I feel they age the lorry.


----------



## tiga71 (27 March 2014)

I have metallic silver with big Thelwell graphics on. I don't want anyone to think we are too serious when we turn up! I love my graphics. I can always find my lorry and everyone knows who I am which is great when I am on my own. It really breaks the ice, even though I am sure some people think it is awful!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (28 March 2014)

ours is metallic graphite and metallic silver and it looks really smart and doesnt show the dirt or tiny scratches 

personally i detest bright colours except royal/bright blue or red.


----------



## Leg_end (28 March 2014)

Being totally practical, it WILL get scratches, it WILL get dirty and you won't be washing the outside every weekend to keep it clean and if you want to keep it looking nice then you need to go for a lighter colour as the main base and then use a darker colour for the accents.

Mine is Maserati blue (which is a lighter blue) with darker blue accents and although it has gets lots of scratches down the side (damned bushes and narrow country lanes) you can't see unless you get up really close. Make sure they do 3 layers of gloss/top coat as that will also protect the paint underneath - and will mean you'll spend less time t-cutting them out 

I'm going to trade mine in and get another new one within the next year and I'll be going for silver / dark grey as I think that looks really smart (and my XC colours are silver).


----------

